# Rate me



## youngnibba4 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Phad (Feb 9, 2019)

7/10 irl without height


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

Are you Afghan? It's a bad picture, we can't really rate you. Post one where you are facing the camera.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 9, 2019)

Bhaijaan, we need a front pic too.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 9, 2019)

If you're rich and over 6 foot, chances are high for you to become a JB slayer


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> If you're rich and over 6 foot, chances are high for you to become a JB slayer


Too bad, he's 5'11.9


----------



## youngnibba4 (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm not afghan but I'm 5'10 right now


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> I'm not afghan but I'm 5'10 right now


It's over tbhtbhnglngl buddyboyobuddy....


----------



## Phad (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> I'm not afghan but I'm 5'10 right now


What are you then


----------



## youngnibba4 (Feb 9, 2019)

View attachment 19118



Phad said:


> What are you then


I'm pakistani


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> I'm not afghan but I'm 5'10 right now


You're still in your teens then. Pakistani? ?


----------



## Wool (Feb 9, 2019)

Phad said:


> 7/10 irl without height


jfl what even are these ratings


----------



## youngnibba4 (Feb 9, 2019)

y


TRUE_CEL said:


> You're still in your teens then. Pakistani? ?


 Yep 16 rn


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

Wool said:


> jfl what even are these ratings


this site is a joke no objective ratings ever trust me i know, this is R/rateme


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> View attachment 19118
> 
> 
> I'm pakistani


Bad upper eyelid exposure, although the front is still average. Above average side profile.


----------



## Phad (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> View attachment 19118
> 
> 
> I'm pakistani


 Nice phenotype, just lighten skin a bit


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> y
> Yep 16 rn


Me too. You are still going to grow bhai, you look pretty good. Superior profile though!


Phad said:


> Nice phenotype, just lighten skin a bit


Are you also curry?


----------



## Wool (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> this site is a joke no objective ratings ever trust me i know, this is R/rateme


ratings have gone down hill fast recently ngl


----------



## youngnibba4 (Feb 9, 2019)

Wool said:


> ratings have gone down hill fast recently ngl


How much do you think I am then?


----------



## Phad (Feb 9, 2019)

Wool said:


> jfl what even are these ratings


Fuck u mean. Gtfo ur house


----------



## Wool (Feb 9, 2019)

Phad said:


> Fuck u mean. Gtfo ur house


your ratings are wack. they don't mean shit. No point ratings others when you are doing them 0 favours


youngnibba4 said:


> How much do you think I am then?


post a good frontal pic


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

Phad said:


> Fuck u mean. Gtfo ur house





Wool said:


> your ratings are wack. they don't mean shit. No point ratings others when you are doing them 0 favours
> 
> post a good frontal pic


@Phad you rated me below avg your ratings are not objective and you are not doing this site any favours as @Wool said. Just stop rating.


----------



## youngnibba4 (Feb 9, 2019)

This picture is 2 years old btw, I have a recent one wait


----------



## Phad (Feb 9, 2019)

Wool said:


> your ratings are wack. they don't mean shit. No point ratings others when you are doing them 0 favours
> 
> post a good frontal pic


His psl would be 5. What would u rate him psl wise


----------



## Wool (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> This picture is 2 years old btw, I have a recent one wait


why u posting pics two years old


Phad said:


> His psl would be 5. What would u rate him psl wise


Need frontal pic to judge


----------



## Phad (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> @Phad you rated me below avg your ratings are not objective and you are not doing this site any favours as @Wool said. Just stop rating.


I never even rated u faggit. I just straight bullied your ass cuz ur a narcy faggit. Ur barely above average thanks to ur accentuated mandible


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

Phad said:


> I never even rated u faggit. I just straight bullied your ass cuz ur a narcy faggit. Ur barely above average thanks to ur accentuated mandible


"barely above average" just stop rating please. Stop rating right now. Have u seen average ppl outside?


----------



## youngnibba4 (Feb 9, 2019)

That picture was 2 years old, I took this a week ago. Have grown quite a lot of hair lately


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> "barely above average" just stop rating please. Stop rating right now. Have u seen average ppl outside?


Youre the worst rater on this site jfl


----------



## Phad (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> "barely above average" just stop rating please. Stop rating right now. Have u seen average ppl outside?


Lmao. U think ur a mm. Stop ?. IN fact everybody who thinks this narcy faggit is a mm like this post


----------



## Wool (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> View attachment 19123
> That picture was 2 years old, I took this a week ago. Have grown quite a lot of hair lately


hair looks good. good lower third. can't see your eyes so can't really judge them. look good in this pic


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Youre the worst rater on this site jfl


you are rating me below average too or average i dont remember i mean people like you should not be rating you are not being objective you just go from your feelings "i dont like this person i give him low rating" this is not objective


----------



## Phad (Feb 9, 2019)

Phad said:


> Lmao. U think ur a mm. Stop ?. IN fact everybody who thinks this narcy faggit is a mm like this post


Usually people like my posts pretty quickly. @Sc22. And besides if ur gl u wouldn’t need to argue. Ur life would be happy and u would just brush it off, but u ain’t little boi


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> you are rating me below average too or average i dont remember i mean people like you should not be rating you are not being objective you just go from your feelings "i dont like this person i give him low rating" this is not objective


No i remember putting you in the slightly attractive category 4.5-4.8. Youre completely right in that i dont like you though. Your ratings have been bad. You give people who mog you low ratings which i pointed out


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

Phad said:


> Usually people like my posts pretty quickly. @Sc22. And besides if ur gl u wouldn’t need to argue. Ur life would be happy and u would just brush it off, but u ain’t little boi


I like arguing brah


TurboAutist45 said:


> No i remember putting you in the slightly attractive category 4.5-4.8. Youre completely right in that i dont like you though. Your ratings have been bad. You give people who mog you low ratings which i pointed out


Yeah so "slightly attractive" this is false this is why you can not be trusted too


----------



## Phad (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> I like arguing brah
> 
> Yeah so "slightly attractive" this is false this is why you can not be trusted too


U don’t like arguing. U hate being wrong and knowing that what u once believed is . U can’t see others people’s prespective that’s why u will fail in life


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

Phad said:


> U don’t like arguing. U hate being wrong and knowing that what u once believed is . U can’t see others people’s prespective that’s why u will fail in life


You fail in life with your hair covering your entire forehead u are total incel. Also i can see other people perspective if they make sense but they dont make sense and i have high IQ so i understand you guys rate me low because you dont like my narcy personality. It doesnt mean anything your ratings because of this since its not objective.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> I like arguing brah
> 
> Yeah so "slightly attractive" this is false this is why you can not be trusted too


Explain your reasoning for why you are very attractive


----------



## youngnibba4 (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> You fail in life with your hair covering your entire forehead u are total incel. Also i can see other people perspective if they make sense but they dont make sense and i have high IQ so i understand you guys rate me low because you dont like my narcy personality. It doesnt mean anything your ratings because of this since its not objective.


 Guys I reated this thread to rate me so please stop arguing


----------



## youngnibba4 (Feb 9, 2019)

Stop arguing guys!


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Explain your reasoning for why you are very attractive


Just look and u can see it


----------



## Phad (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> You fail in life with your hair covering your entire forehead u are total incel. Also i can see other people perspective if they make sense but they dont make sense and i have high IQ so i understand you guys rate me low because you dont like my narcy personality. It doesnt mean anything your ratings because of this since its not objective.



Stfu faggit. People like u are the village bitch. I will bully tf out your ass little boi. I’m usually a modest and humble person but your ass going to far knowing damn well your wrong. Keep on posting shit like this and keep on getting disrespected.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

Phad said:


> Stfu faggit. People like u we the village bitch. I will bully tf out your ass little boi. I’m usually a modest and humble person but your ass going to far knowing damn well your wrong. Keep on posting shit like this and keep on getting disrespected.


Dude you'd be my bitch lol gtfo little rat. You wouldn't stand a chance to my athletic mesomorph agile and flexible body my punch will reach you in 0.0001 second and you will be on your way to the hospital. Shut your mouth. Bad face, bad body, bad everything, stop embarassing yourself.


----------



## Phad (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Dude you'd be my bitch lol gtfo little rat. You wouldn't stand a chance to my athletic mesomorph agile and flexible body my punch will reach you in 0.0001 second and you will be on your way to the hospital. Shut your mouth. Bad face, bad body, bad everything, stop embarassing yourself.


No pics buddy boyo. Take any light and angle. Use photoshop go ahead I know ur parrot face ass needs it


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

Phad said:


> No pics buddy boyo. Take any light and angle. Use photoshop go ahead I know ur parrot face ass needs it


All my face needs is some light to show my beautiful facial colors and shining skin, while yours will look like the typical curry's would brown and not shining. I advice you to use photoshop though:




Over for you.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Dude you'd be my bitch lol gtfo little rat. You wouldn't stand a chance to my athletic mesomorph agile and flexible body my punch will reach you in 0.0001 second and you will be on your way to the hospital. Shut your mouth. Bad face, bad body, bad everything, stop embarassing yourself.


@StudyHacks did it better.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 9, 2019)

Pretty good looking, nigger


youngnibba4 said:


> View attachment 19123
> That picture was 2 years old, I took this a week ago. Have grown quite a lot of hair lately


----------



## Jass9770 (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> View attachment 19123
> That picture was 2 years old, I took this a week ago. Have grown quite a lot of hair lately


definitely above average 
6.25-6.50/10


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 9, 2019)

6/10


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 9, 2019)

lol at the ratings in this thread, 7 PSL what joke is this lol, guy is just a tad bit above average


----------



## Phad (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> All my face needs is some light to show my beautiful facial colors and shining skin, while yours will look like the typical curry's would brown and not shining. I advice you to use photoshop though:
> View attachment 19151
> 
> Over for you.


U turn pink when u run rainbow face ass boi. I will put a chain on ur 5 foot 10 twerp parrot ? off brand topher grace and feed u to my street dogs.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> lol at the ratings in this thread, 7 PSL what joke is this lol, guy is just a tad bit above average


What would you rate this curry guy?


----------



## Phad (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> View attachment 19123
> That picture was 2 years old, I took this a week ago. Have grown quite a lot of hair lately


Nvm changed my mind based of front. 3.5 psl, irl 6


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> What would you rate this curry guy?
> View attachment 19157


nothing/10 non existent/10 invisible/10 hate to agree with u but this guy doesnt even exist,


----------



## Phad (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> What would you rate this curry guy?
> View attachment 19157


Haha post current pics. U know that haircut failoed me based off what others said


----------



## mojopin (Feb 9, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> lol at the ratings in this thread, 7 PSL what joke is this lol, guy is just a tad bit above average


Nah he got a 7/10 normie rating for his side profile which is about right.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> nothing/10 non existent/10 invisible/10 hate to agree with u but this guy doesnt even exist,





Phad said:


> Haha post current pics. U know that haircut failoed me based off what others said


It's still over dude and you know it. There is no difference. Anyways lets stop this ok? I actually start feeling bad for you now but the thing is i only started going personal with you after you wrote: " I will bully tf out your ass little boi. "


----------



## Phad (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> It's still over dude and you know it. There is no difference. Anyways lets stop this ok? I actually start feeling bad for you now but the thing is i only started going personal with you after you wrote: " I will bully tf out your ass little boi. "


That’s one faggit who quoted u. Just like how there’s one only 1 person who liked my post about u being good looking. Post new pics? Ohh wait u won’t u little angle frauding faggit, u arnt even worth killing nvm.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

Phad said:


> That’s one faggit who quoted u. Just like how there’s one only 1 person who liked my post about u being good looking. Post new pics? Ohh wait u won’t u little angle frauding faggit, u arnt even worth killing nvm.


Make an angle as good as this, bet you have no angles like this, also it's not even angle frauded just showing of my nice jawline and bones:

I mog you into oblivion, you are a shit skin and i'm mediterranean master race over for you.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Make an angle as good as this, bet you have no angles like this, also it's not even angle frauded just showing of my nice jawline and bones:
> 
> I mog you into oblivion, you are a shit skin and i'm mediterranean master race over for you.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Phad (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Make an angle as good as this, bet you have no angles like this, also it's not even angle frauded just showing of my nice jawline and bones:
> 
> I mog you into oblivion, you are a shit skin and i'm mediterranean master race over for you.



U arnt mediterraean, ur skin is pasty af, it looks like heated rubber. And I do “have angles like yours” faggit


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

@Sc22 you look like Pepe plz rope


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 9, 2019)

Kenma said:


> View attachment 19162


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

Phad said:


> U arnt mediterraean, ur skin is pasty af, it looks like heated rubber.


I'm actually mixed with scandinavian and mediterranean genes. Anyways 50% mediterranean rest from the north and my skin glows unlike your curry skin so stop coping srs.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

Name copy cel


Sc22 said:


> I'm actually mixed with scandinavian and mediterranean genes. Anyways 50% mediterranean rest from the north and my skin glows unlike your curry skin so stop coping srs.


Shut up dude. You're the biggest loser on this site


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Make an angle as good as this, bet you have no angles like this, also it's not even angle frauded just showing of my nice jawline and bones:
> 
> I mog you into oblivion, you are a shit skin and i'm mediterranean master race over for you.



BRB no eyebrows, mild upper eyelid exposure, no lips, bulbous nose. You're a 4/10.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> BRB no eyebrows, mild upper eyelid exposure, no lips, bulbous nose. You're a 4/10.



JFL


----------



## Phad (Feb 9, 2019)

I hope u enjoyed being entertained, I needed to do something at the gym between sets. Like this for further content


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> I'm actually mixed with scandinavian and mediterranean genes. Anyways 50% mediterranean rest from the north and my skin glows unlike your curry skin so stop coping srs.


You dont look very scandinavian tbh


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> BRB no eyebrows, mild upper eyelid exposure, no lips, bulbous nose. You're a 4/10.


You are jealous of my nose arent you true cel?


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> You dont look very scandinavian tbh



He’s a fucking currycel 


Sc22 said:


> You are jealous of my nose arent you true cel?
> View attachment 19166



You have a Jewish dog nose


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> You dont look very scandinavian tbh


What do i look like?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

dogtown said:


> JFL


He's so deluded.  At least @StudyHacks had a reason to feel the way he did. 



Sc22 said:


> You are jealous of my nose arent you true cel?
> View attachment 19166


Congrats, you mog a truecel. You still aren't good looking though.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> He's so deluded.  At least @StudyHacks had a reason to feel the way he did.
> 
> 
> Congrats, you mog a truecel. You still aren't good looking though.


Dude you know how good i look you just don't want to admit it. Your life would be on easy mode as me. You would go out right now and show of this face and you would be filled with confidence. You know it.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Dude you know how good i look you just don't want to admit it. Your life would be on easy mode as me. You would go out right now and show of this face and you would be filled with confidence. You know it.


I see model-tier guys on the regular, if I saw you in the streets you wouldn't stand out at all. Yes, you look better than me but that's easy to do. Everyone on the planet looks better than me.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> What do i look like?


Balkan


----------



## Phad (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Dude you know how good i look you just don't want to admit it. Your life would be on easy mode as me. You would go out right now and show of this face and you would be filled with confidence. You know it.


Post a profile pic and a head on pic. Then we can decide how easy your life is


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

Phad said:


> Post a profile pic and a head on pic. Then we can decide how easy your life is



He wont because we will see his subhumananity


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Balkan


You guys are trolling, some people say curry to me also there is just no way i will believe anything you say lmao. Also consider i have tanned skin there as that pic is from the summer. Total mediterranean exotic look.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> You guys are trolling, some people say curry to me also there is just no way i will believe anything you say lmao. Also consider i have tanned skin there as that pic is from the summer. Total mediterranean exotic look.


Skin color is cope, it's all about face. Your face is below average. Deal with it. At least you mog me, dude. I don't mog anyone.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Skin color is cope, it's all about face. Your face is below average. Deal with it. At least you mog me, dude. I don't mog anyone.


Below average


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Below average
> View attachment 19170


>no eyebrows 
>mild upper eyelid exposure 
>bulbous nose
>no lips
>thinks he's a male model. 

Cage.GIF x500


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> >no eyebrows
> >mild upper eyelid exposure
> >bulbous nose
> >no lips
> ...


Ye my harmony saves all those flaws and the result is still great


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Ye my harmony saves all those flaws and the result is still great


Does it? You haven't posted a picture facing the camera. We won't know until you do. I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Does it? You haven't posted a picture facing the camera. We won't know until you do. I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt.


Also only nose is slight flaw and only on pics, eyebrows are thick and it's minimal upper eyelid exposure so just 1 flaw actually of those u mentioned over for u. IRL in motion nose wont be spotted unless deformed like your nose.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Also only nose is slight flaw and only on pics, eyebrows are thick and it's minimal upper eyelid exposure so just 1 flaw actually of those u mentioned over for u. IRL in motion nose wont be spotted unless deformed like your nose.



Stop coping. Your no male model


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Also only nose is slight flaw and only on pics, eyebrows are thick and it's minimal upper eyelid exposure so just 1 flaw actually of those u mentioned over for u. IRL in motion nose wont be spotted unless deformed like your nose.


Of course it's over for me, that's been well-established. But you do not have "thick" eyebrows. They're way too sparse. I'm not being a dick here, you just aren't average, let alone above average. I'm saving you from embarrassing moments IRL. If you were good looking, I'd admit it instantly, just like how I admit I'm a truecel.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Of course it's over for me, that's been well-established. But you do not have "thick" eyebrows. They're way too sparse. I'm not being a dick here, you just aren't average, let alone above average. I'm saving you from embarrassing moments IRL. If you were good looking, I'd admit it instantly, just like how I admit I'm a truecel.


Ye im below avg lmao lets say thats the case


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> You are jealous of my nose arent you true cel?
> View attachment 19166


@TRUE_CEL is a nice guy. The fact you're picking on him for no reason shows you're a loser dude. You. Are. A. Loser. You try to copy arcbrah and HE isn't even cool. You're the second biggest joke on this site


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> @TRUE_CEL is a nice guy. The fact you're picking on him for no reason shows you're a loser dude. You. Are. A. Loser. You try to copy arcbrah and HE isn't even cool. You're the second biggest joke on this site


im picking on him?


----------



## youngnibba4 (Feb 9, 2019)

Kenma said:


> View attachment 19162
> View attachment 19163





mojopin said:


> Nah he got a 7/10 normie rating for his side profile which is about right.






This is the front, a walk I had 2 weeks ago


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> @TRUE_CEL is a nice guy. The fact you're picking on him for no reason shows you're a loser dude. You. Are. A. Loser. You try to copy arcbrah and HE isn't even cool. You're the second biggest joke on this site



In a way it's worse that he isn't an actual narcy and is just doing it to troll. Means he understands what he's doing and does it anyway.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> View attachment 19175
> This is the front, a walk I had 2 weeks ago



Can’t you just take a selfie?


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> In a way it's worse that he isn't an actual narcy and is just doing it to troll. Means he understands what he's doing and does it anyway.


Yeah exactly


----------



## Tony (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> View attachment 19175
> This is the front, a walk I had 2 weeks ago


ur a mm?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> @TRUE_CEL is a nice guy. The fact you're picking on him for no reason shows you're a loser dude. You. Are. A. Loser. You try to copy arcbrah and HE isn't even cool. You're the second biggest joke on this site


Thank you for the nice words brother. It's much appreciated.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> View attachment 19175
> This is the front, a walk I had 2 weeks ago


----------



## Phad (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> @TRUE_CEL is a nice guy. The fact you're picking on him for no reason shows you're a loser dude. You. Are. A. Loser. You try to copy arcbrah and HE isn't even cool. You're the second biggest joke on this site


Don’t compare arceus to this faggit. Arceus could at least back it up with a decent face and harmony.


----------



## youngnibba4 (Feb 9, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Can’t you just take a selfie?





Kenma said:


> View attachment 19187






Here you go is this fine? Don't have any better and can't share more lol


----------



## dogtown (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> View attachment 19189
> Here you go is this fine? Don't have any better and can't share more lol



JFL are You larping


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> View attachment 19189
> Here you go is this fine? Don't have any better and can't share more lol


Retard


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> View attachment 19189
> Here you go is this fine? Don't have any better and can't share more lol


Your nose looks really odd in this picture. Did you have a rhinoplasty done?


----------



## youngnibba4 (Feb 9, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Your nose looks really odd in this picture. Did you have a rhinoplasty done?


 No I didn't, it was fine till I was 16 but turned out to slim alot


Sc22 said:


> Retard


You're the retard in here m8, stfu


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> No I didn't, it was fine till I was 16 but turned out to slim alot


Yeah, it's weird because it wasn't noticeable in the first picture.


----------



## youngnibba4 (Feb 9, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Yeah, it's weird because it wasn't noticeable in the first picture.


It's alot slimmer than it apparently looks in this picture, damn


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> It's alot slimmer than it apparently looks in this picture, damn


It's not because it's slim, but because it looks so upturned. Maybe it's just me. @Alarico8 thoughts?


----------



## Nibba (Feb 9, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Thank you for the nice words brother. It's much appreciated.


You're welcome bro. I know we had our fights but from my end it was just banter I tend to get carried away tho cuz autism


----------



## youngnibba4 (Feb 9, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> It's not because it's slim, but because it looks so upturned. Maybe it's just me. @Alarico8 thoughts?


 Can't really do anything about that now ?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 9, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> It's not because it's slim, but because it looks so upturned. Maybe it's just me. @Alarico8 thoughts?



It looks unnaturally upturned. Looks like larp to me too.


----------



## youngnibba4 (Feb 9, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> It looks unnaturally upturned. Looks like larp to me too.[/QUOT Its natural, trust me. I never had any surgeries done. It's just how it turned out to be.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 9, 2019)

Well yeah, you'd be an idiot if you'd paid for surgery to get a flaw like that


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> You're welcome bro. I know we had our fights but from my end it was just banter I tend to get carried away tho cuz autism


Honestly, I'm kind of autistic myself because sometimes I have trouble distinguishing banter from seriousness online, since you can't always be sure with text. Either way, it's in the past haha and I know you're a cool guy. I was to blame also.


----------



## youngnibba4 (Feb 9, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> It looks unnaturally upturned. Looks like larp to me too.


Does it look that weird?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> Does it look that weird?



It's not ogre tier weird but it's a flaw for sure


----------



## youngnibba4 (Feb 9, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Well yeah, you'd be an idiot if you'd paid for surgery to get a flaw like that


 True that?


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Feb 9, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I see model-tier guys on the regular, if I saw you in the streets you wouldn't stand out at all. Yes, you look better than me but that's easy to do. Everyone on the planet looks better than me.



Not Me <3


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 9, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Not Me <3


I doubt it, at worst we are looksmatched hahaha.


----------



## youngnibba4 (Feb 9, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> It's not ogre tier weird but it's a flaw for sure


How about


TRUE_CEL said:


> I doubt it, at worst we are looksmatched hahaha.


 Same here, Genes just gave up on us


----------



## superighteous (Feb 9, 2019)

youngnibba4 said:


> Guys I reated this thread to rate me so please stop arguing


This always happens.


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 9, 2019)

Curry = over 
Go for Indian women you cunt


----------



## youngnibba4 (Feb 10, 2019)

Tony said:


> ur a mm?


Yeah kind of, like working with local brands


----------

